# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  tablette digiland dl702q firmware

## live2adil

السلام عليكم ابحث عن firmware التابلت الصيني digiland dl702q mt8163

----------

